# will this container work??



## daniel240 (Feb 26, 2009)

I aquired this large glass container from a pharmuecuticle(sp) company. It has a large rubberlike plug with 2 ss tubes going in to the top. it has 4 nipples coming out the bottom. Im thinking this should work, im just wondering how i should seal up these openings. btw i just started my first batch of wine today. it is fermenting in a primary fermenting bucket. I would like to use this container if possible for my secondary stage. heres some pictures of it. any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## twissty (Feb 28, 2009)

thats a cool carboy. how big is it? I'd just use some sanitized food grade vinyl tubing or draft beer line to connect from nipple to nipple to seal it up. 

you could use it as both primary and secondary fermenter, as you could remove the lees from under the wine rather than siphoning the wine off the lees.

in beermaking, the ultimate home setup is a conical fermenter, which has taps on the bottom for harvesting yeast


----------



## daniel240 (Feb 28, 2009)

It is pretty big. I'm guessing 15-20 gallons. Thats a good idea with the tubing. I dont know why I didnt think of that. I guess this wont work for my 5 gal. batch Im making now but hopefully in the future I can make a batch big enough to use this carboy.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, but I want to call this a "glass cow."

Anyway, it may be as heavy as a cow when full of liquid. So make sure that you plan how to handle it easily, and don't plan to move it around like it was a 23 litre carboy.

Steve


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 28, 2009)

I second that title. glass cow lol...or wine cow too lol.

That looks like an awesome carboy, but My suggestion would be to build some kind of stand for it! I can see it now, Its full of a nice, beautiful batch that is 3 months old, you go to pick it up, and in the process you ever so slightly lean it and snap one of the nipples off, wasting the cow and its milk. 

but other then that...NICE


----------



## shoes (Mar 1, 2009)

15 gal. thats huge its gonna be heavy when full though. be VERY careful, that thing will blow bad if it ever does go. did you have to buy it? if it was free, then you scored big time!


----------



## daniel240 (Mar 2, 2009)

shoes said:


> 15 gal. thats huge its gonna be heavy when full though. be VERY careful, that thing will blow bad if it ever does go. did you have to buy it? if it was free, then you scored big time!



A friend of mine got it from work for free. I think the nipples will work perfect for bottling and racking because they sit about an inch or so off the bottom.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

But if you are doing that size batch then the less will probably be at that height, hopefully not.


----------

